# الاستشهاد في المسيحية للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس



## sunny man (13 أغسطس 2007)

​:new5:الاستشهاد في المسيحية:new5:​ للأنبا يؤأنس أسقف الغربية ​المسيحية هي المحبة الباذلة ، والصليب هو علامة المسيحية ، وفي شخص السيد المسيح التقي الحب بالألم ، وتغير مفهوم الألم واصبح شركة حب مع الرب المتألم ، وأرتفع إلي مستوي الهبة الروحية ، والموت أصبح كأسا لذيذا يرتشفها المؤمن سعيدا راضيا بل يسعى إليها عن حب ويتعجلها ، وليس في هذا عجب فقد تحول الموت من شئ مرعب إلي جسر ذهبي ومعبر يعبر بنا  من حياة قصيرة وغربة مؤقتة وثوبا باليا إلي سعادة أبدية دائمة وثوبا لا يفني ولا يتدنس ولا  يضمحل .
وأرتبط الاضطهاد بالمسيحية وهو يسير معها جنبا إلي جنب ، وأحيانا يصل إلي النهاية وهو ما نقول عنه الاستشهاد ، وأول اضطهاد تعرضت له المسيحية كان من اليهودية إذ ولدت المسيحية في وسط المجتمع اليهودي ، ورفض اليهود السيد المسيح وصلبوه ، واضطهدوا أتباعه بالقتل والتعذيب  أو بالوشاية وإثارة الجماهير أو بالمقاومة الفكرية ..
بعدها دخلت المسيحية الناشئة في صراع طويل مع الوثنية متمثلة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية بما لها من سلطة الدولة وقوة السلاح وقد وصل هذا الصراع إلي حد الإبادة أي الاستشهاد ، وكان الصراع غير متكافئا إذ لم يكن للإيمان الجديد ما يسنده من قوة زمنية أو سلاح اللهم إلا ترس الإيمان ودرع البر وخوذة الخلاص وسيف الروح ( أفسس 6 ) ، وأستمر الصراع حتى أوائل القرن الرابع حين قبلت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الإيمان بالمسيح وسقطت الوثنية .
لقد بدأ اضطهاد المسيحية  في روما علي يد نيرون في القرن الأول المسيحي وانتهي علي بعد ميل واحد من روما علي يد قسطنطين في القرن الرابع وكان القصد منه إبادة المسيحية ولكن علي العكس كان سببا في تنقيتها وإظهار فضائلها وبطولات شهدائها الأمر الذي أدي انتشارها ودخول الوثنيين في الإيمان المسيحي ، وكما عبر عن ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس " *دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة *".

*لماذا اضطهدت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية ؟*

*·* *جاء الإيمان بالمسيح يحمل مفاهيم جديدة غير التي كان يألفها الناس في القديم :*
في الوثنية كانت العبادة عبارة عن ترديد لصيغة عزيمة سحرية وبعض التعاويذ وتقديم المأكل والمشرب للآلهة والتعاليم غامضة والشعائر والصلوات سرا ، عكس ما وجد الناس في المسيحية تعليما مفهوما وموضوع عظيم للإيمان وديانة تستقر في داخل الإنسان وفكره وروحه والعبادة فيها ترجمة عملية للإيمان وحل الحب محل الخوف .
ولم يعد هناك غرباء أو أجانب بالنسبة لإله المسيحيين ، ولم يعد الأجنبي يدنس الهيكل أو القربان لمجرد حضوره ، ولم يعد الكهنوت وراثيا لأن الديانة ليست ملكا موروثا بل علي العكس أصبح هناك تعليم ديني مفتوح يعرض علي الجميع وكانت المسيحية تبحث عن أقل الناس اعتبارا لتضمهم .
ولم تعلم المسيحية أتباعها بغض الأعداء أو الأجنبي بل علي العكس التعاطف والمودة .

*·* *جاءت المسيحية كديانة عالمية :*
كل العبادات الوثنية كانت محلية ، ولكل إقليم معبود خاص به وحتى اليهودية كانت ديانة مغلقة تخص شعب واحد ولكن المسيحية ظهرت للعالم أجمع حسب قول السيد المسيح " *اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع و اكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها *(مر  16 :  15) .

*·* *ونادت المسيحية أنها الديانة الوحيدة الحق :*
وانجذب إلي الإيمان بها من كل جنس وشعب وطبقة  وسن من اليونان والرومان أكثر من الذين جذبتهم اليهودية ، ورفضت أن تتحالف مع الوثنية .

*·* *وعلمت بفصل الدين عن الدولة :*
في القديم كان الدين والدولة شيئا واحدا ، وكل الشعب يعبد إلهه وكان كل إله يحكم شعبه ، وكانت الدولة تتدخل في نطاق الضمير وتعاقب من يخرج الشعائر والعبادة وأما المسيحية فقد جاءت تفصل الدين عن الدولة حسب قول السيد المسبح " *أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله *" (مت  22 :  21).

*·* *الحماس الشديد للروحانية بدلا من النشاط الاجتماعي : *
رفض المسيحيون الاشتراك في الاحتفالات الوثنية والعبادة العامة وكان هذا يعبر عن عدم تحمسهم للسياسة والعزوف عن الشئون المدنية والزمنية بالمقارنة بالأمور الروحية والأبدية والتصاقهم الشديد ببعض في اجتماعات مغلقة كل هذا أثار حولهم الشبهات وعداوة الحاكم والشعب .
وفي الواقع أنه في ظل المسيحية تغيرت احساسات الناس وأخلاقياتهم ولم يعد الواجب الاسمي أن يعطي الإنسان وقته وحياته وقواه للدولة  في السياسة والحرب فلقد شعر الإنسان أن عليه التزامات أخري من نحو خلاص نفسه ومن نحو الله .

*حلقات الاضطهاد العشر*​منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي تعود المؤرخون علي تقدير الاضطهادات التي خاضتها الدولة الرومانية ضد الكنيسة المسيحية بعشرة اضطهادات كبيرة تحت حكم عشرة أباطرة هم علي الترتيب :
نيرون – دومتيانوس – تراجان – مرقس أوريليوس – سبتيموس ساويرس – مكسيمينوس – ديسيوس – فالريان – أوريليان – دقلديانوس .
ولكن هذا التقسيم عرفي اصطلح عليه  ولا يعني أن الاضطهادات حدثت عشر مرات فقط ، لأن أكثر الفترات هدوءا كانت فيها شهداء.
ولقد حاول البعض أن يربط بين الضربات العشر في مصر وهذه الاضطهادات باعتبارها رمزا لها ، كذلك يربطون بين العشرة قرون التي للوحش الوارد ذكرها في سفر الرؤيا الذي صنع حربا مع الخروف علي أهنا هذه الحلقات العشر من الاضطهاد.

*نيرون وحريق روما*​·    كان الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون هو أول الاضطهادات التي كرستها الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، وأرتبط باستشهاد عمودين عظيمين في الكنيسة هما الرسولان بطرس وبولس ، وقد ابتدأ في السنة العاشرة من حكم هذا الطاغية بأمره وتحريضه عام 64م حين أتهم نيرون المسيحيون الأبرياء بحرق روما وكانت كارثة مدمرة لم ينجو من هذا الحريق سوي أربعة أقسام من الأربعة عشر قسما التي كانت تنقسم إليها المدينة العظيمة والتهمت السنة النار أعرق الآثار والمباني ولم ينجو منها الناس والبهائم .
·    وتحولت المدينة العظيمة إلي جبانة تضم مليون من النائحين علي خسارات لا تعوض ، وحتى يبعد الشبهة عن نفسه الصق نيرون التهمة بالمسيحيين المنبوذين ، وسرعان ما بدء في سفك الدماء وأستخدم أبشع الوسائل في سبيل ذلك ، صلب البعض إمعانا في السخرية بالعقوبة التي تحملها السيد المسيح ، وألقي البعض للحيوانات المفترسة في مسارح الألعاب الرياضية ، وبلغت المأساة قمتها عندما أشعل النار في المسيحيين بعد دهنهم بالقار وسمرهم في أعمدة الصنوبر يضيئون كالمشاعل لتسلية الجماهير في الحدائق الإمبراطورية بينما نيرون في عربته الخاصة يلهو.

*اضطهاد دقلديانوس وأعوانه*​·    كل الاضطهادات التي شنتها الدولة الرومانية علي المسيحيين ابتداء من نيرون تتضاءل أمام شد وعنف ووحشية الاضطهادات التي بدأها دقلديانوس وأكملها أعوانه ، ولهذا السبب اتخذت الكنيسة القبطية بداية حكمه وهي سنة 284م بداية لتقويمها المعروف بأسم تاريخ الشهداء .
·    في عام 303م أصدر منشورا بهدم الكنائس وحرق الكتب المقدسة وطرد كل أصحاب المناصب العالية وحرمانهم من حقوقهم المدنية وحرمان العبيد إذا أصروا علي الاعتراف بالمسيحية ، وإذ علق المنشور علي حائط القصر لم يخل المجال من شاب مسيحي شجاع غيور مزق المنشور مظهرا استياءه وسرعان ما سرت موجة الاضطهاد في ربوع الإمبراطورية .
·    وإزداد الاضطهاد عنفا ووحشية بسبب اندلاع الحريق مرتين في قصر الامبراطور في خلال أسبوع ربما أفتعل الحريق أحد معاونيه لكي يثيره ضد المسيحيين .
·          أصدر في مارس عام 303م منشورين متلاحقين بسجن رؤساء الكنائس وتعذيبهم بقصد إجبارهم علي ترك الإيمان .
·    وفي 30 ابريل من نفس العام أصدر مكسيميانوس هرموليوس منشورا وهو أسوأها ويقضي بإرغام جميع المسيحيين في المدن و القري في أنحاء الإمبراطورية بالتبخير والتضحية للآلهة
·    وأخيرا وفي محاولة يائسة لمحو المسيحية وبعث الوثنية أصدر مكسيميانوس دازا منشورا في خريف عام 308 يقضي بسرعة إعادة بناء مذابح الأوثان وأن يقدم الجميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذبائح مع الالتزام بتذوق التقدمات وأن يقف الحراس أمام الحمامات ليدنسوا بالذبائح كل من يدخل للاغتسال ، وقد استمر العمل بهذا لمدة سنتين حتى أنه لم يكن أمام المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت إلا أن يموتوا شهداء أو يموتوا جوعا أو يجحدوا الإيمان 
وفي سنة 311م أمر مكسيميانوس دازا بإقامة الهياكل في كل مدينة وعين كهنة للأصنام ومنحهم الامتيازات 

*قسطنطين ومراسم التسامح الديني*​·    تعتبر اضطهادات دقلديانوس وأعوانه آخر مقاومة يائسة للوثنية الرومانية ضد المسيحية ، وعلي الجانب الآخر تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء .
أعتزل دقلديانوس الحكم في عام 305م بعد أن انتهي إلي نهاية سيئة .
·    تربي قسطنطين في بلاط دقلديانوس وهرب إلي بريطانيا وهناك نودي به إمبراطورا علي غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا في عام 306م خلفا لوالده .عبر جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا علي بعد ميل واحد من روما ، وباد هذا الطاغية هو وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر في أكتوبر عام 312م .
·    وفي مارس 313م التقي قسطنطين مع ليكينيوس إمبراطور الشرق في ميلان ومن هناك أصدرا مرسوم للتسامح مع المسيحيين يعرف بأسم مرسوم ميلان بموجبه أعطيت الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يرغبونه 
·    وإذ خرج ليكينوس علي قسطنطين وجدد اضطهاد المسيحيين لفترة قصيرة في الشرق هزمه قسطنطين عام 323م وأصبح إمبراطور الشرق والغرب وهكذا يعتبر قسطنطين آخر الأباطرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين ، وبعدها بدأت فترة جديدة في حياة الكنيسة والمسيحيين .

*دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية*​لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية ، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد ، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم .، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد فما هي ؟
1.         أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " _لأن ( الأشياء )التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية _".
2.         وأننا غرباء فيه .. _"أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء .. "._
3.         وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق _" ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "_
4.    وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "
من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح ، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه ، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم .
ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع الاستشهاد :
1.         شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.
2.         شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة 
3.         شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت .

*أنواع العذابات *:​في أيام الاضطهاد كان الوثني يوجه عبارة إلي المسيحي هي " لا حق لك في أن توجد " وهي تعبير عن مشاعر البغض والعداوة التي في نفوس الوثنيين من نحو المسيحيين والتي أفضت إلي أنواع من العذاب والأهوال لا نقدر أن نحصي عددها أو نصف أنواعها ، وقد يكون مجرد ذكرها يسبب رعبا للإنسان .

*نفسية الشهيد وقت التعذيب*​كان غرض الحكام والولاة من تعذيب المسيحيين هو تحطيم شجاعتهم وإضعاف روحهم المعنوية ، ولكن كان دائما يحدث العكس إذ كان التعذيب أداة لتحريكها وتقويتها وهذا أمر خارج حدود المنطق ويفوق الطبيعة ولكنه عمل النعمة داخل قلب الإنسان المؤمن التي تحول الحزن إلي فرح والضيق إلي تعزية ، أما السبب في ذلك هو :
·          المعونة الإلهية التي وعد بها الرب كل الذين يتألمون من اجله .
·          تعاطف الكنيسة كلها مع المتقدمين للشهادة وتدعيمهم معنويا وروحيا .
·          الإحساس بشرف التألم من أجل الإيمان .
·          التطلع إلي المجد العظيم الذي ينتظر كل من يتألم من أجل الله .
·          تشجيع الله لهم عن طريق الرؤى والظهورات.

*بطولة الشهداء أثناء محاكماتهم*​·    تتعجب إذ تري في المحاكم الرومانية منظر المسيحيين الأبرياء الضعفاء المسالمين وهم يقفون أمام أباطرة وحكام وقضاة وثنيين بما لهم من الجبروت والغطرسة والظلم وحولهم خصوما من الدهماء يصيحون بعنف وكيف أن هؤلاء المسيحيون أقوياء معاندين أذلوا قضاتهم بعد أن فشلوا في إخضاعهم ، كل هذا وهم في صبر مذهل واحتمال عجيب وإيمان لا يلين … صورة إنجيلية فيها الكلمات وقد تحولت إلي أعمال حية وشهادة ناطقة .
·          وكان أول سؤال في المحاكمة هو " هل أنت مسيحي ؟ " وكان مجرد اسم 
" مسيحي " – في نظر الدولة الرومانية – في حد ذاته يحمل أبشع جريمة تلصق بصاحبها الشبهة بالعصيان و تدنيس المقدسات ، وأما المسيحيون كان لهم ردا واحدا لا يتغير " أنا مسيحي " فيصيح الدهماء " الموت للمسيحي ".

*فئات الشهداء*​عندما بدأت الاضطهادات تقدم المؤمنون من كل الفئات للشهادة ، الأمراء والنبلاء والولاة والضباط والجنود في الجيش الروماني وأساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ورهبان وراهبات وأطفال وصبيان وفتيات وأمهات وشباب وأراخنة وفلاحين وعبيد و إماء وفلاسفة وعلماء وسحرة وكهنة أوثان أفراد وجماعات .

*حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية*​ما هي حقيقة الاستشهاد في المسيحية ؟ هل كان نوعا من الجنون والجهل والحماقة ؟ أم كان نوعا من الهروب من الحياة أو الانتحار تحت ظروف قاسية ؟ 
بالطبع لم يكن هذا كله بل كان ثقل مجد لأولئك الشهداء وللمسيحية .
فماذا كان الاستشهاد في المسيحية ؟
·          كان شهوة : حتى أن البعض عندما أتيحت لهم فرصة الهروب من الموت رفضوا وثبتوا.
·    كان شجاعة : شجاعة الفضيلة ، لم يكن رعونة بل شجاعة لم يألفها العالم القديم بدكتاتورية حكامه وإجاباتهم نغمة جديدة علي سمع العالم وقتذاك .
·          كان كرازة : فقد انتشر الإيمان بالاستشهاد أكثر من التعليم ، ودماء الشهداء روت بذار الإيمان 
·    كان دليلا علي صدق الايمان بالمسيح : فقد أنتصر الإيمان بالمسيح علي أعدائه بالقوة الأدبية الروحية وحدها وليس بقوة مادية .
·    كان برهانا علي الفضائل المسيحية : في أشخاص شهداء المسيحية تجلت الفضائل المسيحية ولم تنجح الشدائد أن تجعلهم يتخلون عنها ومنها : الثبات والاحتمال والوداعة ومحبة الأعداء والعفة والطهارة والزهد في العالم والحنين إلي السماويات .

*مكانة الشهداء في الكنيسة*​الكنيسة تتشفع بالشهداء وهذه عقيدة إيمانية إنجيلية تمارسها الكنيسة الجامعة من البداية ، وفي طقس الكنيسة تذكرهم الكنيسة في التسبحة والسنكسار والدفنار وفي تحليل الكهنة في صلاة نصف الليل وفي صلاة رفع بخور عشية وباكر وفي القداس ، وتحتفظ الكنيسة برفات الشهداء وتضع أيقوناتهم وتحتفل بتذكار استشهادهم سنويا .


----------



## فادية (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاستشهاد في المسيحية للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس*

sunny man
شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاستشهاد في المسيحية للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس*

سلام ونعمة 
اشكرك عزيزي عل هذا الموضوع
وانها الحقيقة التي تعرضت بها الكنيسة في عصورها الاولى ومازلت 
لان العدو هو هو ابليس
ولايفوتنا اول شهيد في المسيحية (( استفانوس ))
الذي استشهد وهو يقول ماتعلمه 
من رب المجد يسوع

 [Q-BIBLE]*فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ
وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ
فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ
 وَيَسُوعَ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ
 فَقَالَ
هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً
 وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ
 فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ، وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ
وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ
 وَالشُّهُودُ خَلَعُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ شَابٍّ يُقَالُ لَهُ شَاوُلُ
فَكَانُوا يَرْجُمُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ
أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي
 ثُمَّ جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ
يَارَبُّ
لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ
وَإِذْ قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ*​[/Q-BIBLE].


الرب يبارك كمان وكمان
نريد المزيد  المزيد
سلام المسيح


----------



## sunny man (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاستشهاد في المسيحية للمتنيح الأنبا يؤانس*

شكرا على مروركم


----------

